

Screw the Cloud Tonido Wants to Put Your Apps on Your Computer - codemechanic
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/07/screw-the-cloud-tonido-wants-t.php

======
TomOfTTB
I don't know. I'm not really a cloud advocate but I do like the idea of having
access to my data everywhere and not having to worry about my own personal
server going down. That's a killer feature for me. So if you want to talk me
into a home server and desktop apps you have to be able to do something
impressive that a cloud soution can't.

I don't see that here. Moreover, the tone of the "pro" part of this piece
really turned me off. I won't blame the company because I don't know who chose
the tone but to me this was fear mongering to sell a product (and for the
record the one seems to be emulating their website). "All these evil big
companies shouldn't have control of your data so you should fear them and run
your own server"

Well, I don't fear the power of one company's cloud. If they abuse me I'll
just move to another. Beyond that I'm an IT manager so I know servers
occasionally go down and at home I don't want to deal with that.

Again, I'm open to desktop apps and local servers. But they have to use the
power a local soultion provides to impress me. This doesn't seem to do
anything a cloud solution couldn't and that makes it a no-go for me.

------
pmorici
I can't believe they have this, <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E072dWriCBw>
YouTube video on their site promoting their product. It's a little over the
top and I have to think it would turn a lot of people off to the product
regardless of it's merit.

~~~
codemechanic
This video is by Chris Pirillo. A neutral, 3rd party reviewer - passionate
about technology (not associated with Tonido). We thought after seeing this
video we couldn't explain Tonido better than Chris. Thats why we posted the
video.

~~~
mahmud
No problem.

cat >> ~/todo.org

TODO::find another, neutral 3rd party who is both pasionate about technology
and far less irritating than Chris Pirillo.

^d

~~~
kirubakaran
Why isn't Emacs open? :-p

------
codemechanic
Tom, Ultimately the power and usability of applications win. Why don't you
give it a try. promise you it will be worth your time. The underpinning of
Tonido is control of data. Even we have plans to offer Tonido on your own
VPS.We just provide an alternative to cloud . Thats it. we don't hate or fear
cloud services

~~~
TomOfTTB
But why? My issue isn't that your solution looks bad it's that it looks no
better than cloud solutions and I don't want to manage my own server unless
there is an advantage. The only advantage I can see is "we're not in the
cloud" and that means nothing to me. I'm not against you I just don't see the
benefits (and since you're on HN this might be the perfect place for you to
lay them out)

~~~
codemechanic
For starters,

Tonido workspace is a very powerful PIM and collaborative app that employs
unique horizontal information schema. Honestly, we believe it is better or
equal to the best collob apps available out there both in cloud and desktop.
It will also allow you to sync your files across computers: work or home.

Tonido webshare allows you to share files easily from your computer. You don't
need to pay any subscription costs for a cloud storage. Yes there are other
free apps available. But not in a one single package as Tonido.

If you have lot of high resolution photos, Tonido photos is a perfect fit. It
uses p2p overlay to transfer photos. you don't need to wait for lengthy
uploads.

Tonido jukebox allows you to listen to your music collection from any device
with a browser. So you can have a single music server that streams music to
multiple devices.

Tonido Torrent is a web based bit torrent client - If you want to start and
stop torrents remotely - good option.

Tonido thots is a simple journal to capture your thoughts - like your personal
wordpress.

TonidoPlug runs on 1/10 of your desktop or laptop power. That saves
electricity costs.

There are number of other apps are also in pipeline: screenshare, openid,
backup-sync, backpack clone.

In short, it really offers benefits other than not being cloud. It is quite
possible one might not need any of these apps or the features that Tonido
provides.It is not perfect. There are rough edges. We will correct it as we
iterate.

As we release more apps and iterate the best ones we have, we think the users
will see the obvious benefits in using Tonido.

